# Copper lined humidor cabinet - any advice?



## c.ortiz108

Just picked this up today from a craigslist ad (for a mere $20!). It looks a little better than these pics now that I've cleaned it up.

















Pretty much everything I've read online is people _speculating_ that copper-lined humis will make your sticks taste like old pennies, but none seem to be speaking from actual experience. Others say that since copper was widely used for a long time, it's probably okay - especially for sticks with wrappers, and if I put some cedar in there. It's supposed to repel mold and keep a good RH, and the seal seems pretty good.

Has anyone ever used a copper-lined humi (or maybe had a grandfather who did!) and can share some knowledge?


----------



## SeanTheEvans

No experience, but I too see a lot of these online on CL and the such. I always assumed the seal wouldn't be great, so it wouldn't work for that reason. I'm with you as far as guessing that it would work, as that's what it was made for... but pure speculation, as educated as it may be.


----------



## c.ortiz108

Yeah, thinking about it, a lot of people use tupperdores and you can definitely smell the plastic of tupperware. When i first opened the door of this cabinet all I smelled was a faint woody smell - not coppery or metallic at all, which was surprising. Seems to me that if tupperware doesn't make your cigars taste like plastic, copper won't make them taste like pennies. The seal actually looks pretty good, but hard to tell.

I just found this quoted in another forum, by someone who seems to know what he's talking about:

_The use of copper was adequate for cigar storage, because it was basically inert in flavoring the tobacco, and because it retained humidity quite effectively....

Antique humidors were often lined with a nonreactive metal (e.g. tin or copper) to protect against mold and mildew growth. The lining should not pose any problem for long-term aging of fine habanos; indeed, all cigars were aged in a similar manner by millions who possessed a desktop box before 1960. Just so long as it keeps good humidity and the lid seals well. I believe the metal liners pre-date porcelain or milk glass, which was more common in the 1950's and later. _

The idea is to only use it for overflow anyway, transferring sticks from it to my main humi as I make room. So everything will still rest in cedar for a while before being smoked.


----------



## Senor_Perfecto

1. Remove the copper
2. Line with cedar and ensure a tight seal
3. Sell copper for scrap and make your investment back


----------



## c.ortiz108

Senor_Perfecto said:


> 1. Remove the copper
> 2. Line with cedar and ensure a tight seal
> 3. Sell copper for scrap and make your investment back


Hmmmm... Interesting idea but just googled copper prices and it's only about $3 a pound - probably not much more than that in the humi. Plus, I'm basically lazy about the idea of putting more time and effort into this thing. Hoping to use it as is. I guess I'll try it out with a few cheap sticks and see how it goes for a few weeks before stocking it up.


----------



## MDSPHOTO

c.ortiz108 said:


> Just picked this up today from a craigslist ad (for a mere $20!). It looks a little better than these pics now that I've cleaned it up.
> 
> View attachment 49491
> 
> 
> View attachment 49492
> 
> 
> Pretty much everything I've read online is people _speculating_ that copper-lined humis will make your sticks taste like old pennies, but none seem to be speaking from actual experience. Others say that since copper was widely used for a long time, it's probably okay - especially for sticks with wrappers, and if I put some cedar in there. It's supposed to repel mold and keep a good RH, and the seal seems pretty good.
> 
> Has anyone ever used a copper-lined humi (or maybe had a grandfather who did!) and can share some knowledge?


You might send an email to Ed at WaxingMoon Humidors, I believe he collects these, but not sure if he has any in use.


----------



## c.ortiz108

MDSPHOTO said:


> You might send an email to Ed at WaxingMoon Humidors, I believe he collects these, but not sure if he has any in use.


Thanks for the tip - I'll do that.


----------



## Herf N Turf

I haven't bothered to read the other posts, since I've long-since made up my mind about these. They're ALL OVER the place; easy and cheap to aquire. They stabilize humidity based on the copper lining. In cool weather, the copper doesn't draw moisture, but in hot weather, because it's a cool metal, it pulls condensation. It was a brilliant trick, back in the day. 

However, it's not intended to be a long-term storage solution. Yes, the moisture that evaporates off the copper will take on a bit of a copper "tinge". Over the period of a year, this might make your sticks taste like a penny.

It's a novelty piece and good for keeping a hundred sticks, or so in. It's not something I would trust my cigar investment to, by any means.


----------



## c.ortiz108

Herf N Turf said:


> I haven't bothered to read the other posts, since I've long-since made up my mind about these. They're ALL OVER the place; easy and cheap to aquire. They stabilize humidity based on the copper lining. In cool weather, the copper doesn't draw moisture, but in hot weather, because it's a cool metal, it pulls condensation. It was a brilliant trick, back in the day.
> 
> However, it's not intended to be a long-term storage solution. Yes, the moisture that evaporates off the copper will take on a bit of a copper "tinge". Over the period of a year, this might make your sticks taste like a penny.
> 
> It's a novelty piece and good for keeping a hundred sticks, or so in. It's not something I would trust my cigar investment to, by any means.


Good points. I've been experimenting over the weekend and the humidor seems well sealed and is retaining humidity. I think what I'll do is compromise - only store boxed cigars with wrappers in there. It will hold two, maybe three smaller boxes, and I can't see how any possible coppery taste could penetrate through both a cedar box and cellophane wrappers. It will be cool to be able to use this thing, but not risk ruining my smokes!


----------



## Mauiraindakine

Sorry no advice! Just want to say very cool purchase. Now I have another "piece" to look for and get when I'm home finally. Will monitor this thread for answers to my own questions I will have and will also begin researching the history, etc. Herf n' Turf good initial info!


----------



## c.ortiz108

Mauiraindakine said:


> Sorry no advice! Just want to say very cool purchase. Now I have another "piece" to look for and get when I'm home finally. Will monitor this thread for answers to my own questions I will have and will also begin researching the history, etc. Herf n' Turf good initial info!


It's working out pretty well, keeping 3 boxes in there. It holds humidity fine, but I've also put a few beads in the boxes because they're the lacquered/painted kind and humidity doesn't penetrate them as well. The idea is to move thm to my regular humi as I make room.


----------

